# What to do with tank while gone



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

im taking my RBP home and using a 10 gallon tank so what should i do with my 20 gallon tank for 3 weeks? just leave the water in and filter? but i won't have anything to filter it with.

Jeff


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

uhhhh.......


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

it you're not going to have a filter on it I'd suggest emptying it. You will have to recycle it either way.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

you could put one or two gold fish in they are a hardy fish and will live with out a filter that long


----------

